
Ask HN: Best Way to Measure Progress? - adawg_4
Are there any good apps you&#x27;d recommend to help measure personal progress like habits, achievements, or happiness?
======
d-d
I've found spreadsheet type programs to be sufficient for things like this. I
can track whatever data I want, and custom graphs are typically built in.

------
aashu_dwivedi
I use woebot to keep track of my happiness.

~~~
Rainymood
How?

